# is pot good or bad for pets?



## Esahc87 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey guys i'm not sure if this has been posted yet or not but does getting your pets high hurt them i'm thinking asbout getting my dog high but i was wondering if it would hurt him let me know


----------



## Bubby (Sep 25, 2007)

I've heard of people getting their pets high, but it seems sort of cruel. Why would you want to do that?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

So that your pet can do backflips and cartwheels.


----------



## Esahc87 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha no i dont wanna be cruel thats why i'm asking has any one ever done it?


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it's cruel.  Don't do that to your pet.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 25, 2007)

What if you were the dog... would you want to get messed up?


----------



## HGB (Sep 25, 2007)

Esahc87 said:
			
		

> has any one ever done it?



yes I did for a very old dog we lost a couple years back....treated her just like I treat my self medically...

she liked it in brownies and we never forced it on her like blow'n it in her face and the such....

we knew when she was in pain as well as when she wanted meds to help with pain  

just to get an animal high to see it spaz out is wrong but if  for med use like us and the pet consumes it on it's own so to speak then it's all good

our black lab was put down at 19 years old but lived a good life thanks to marijuana the last 4 years  


peace


----------



## allovher (Sep 25, 2007)

Ive tried to get my cats high a million times, if theyre in a room with me they get used to it and just let me blow it at them. I dunno if theyre feelin it or not, they can't tell me.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 25, 2007)

I have two pups... Both of them first got high their first times from second hand smoke.  One of which "freaked out"... Being nervous and anxious while the other was very mellow and cuddly.  Now the one that doesn't like to get high is put in another room when the pot comes out and they other jumps up and down for joy.  He now puts his face directly in the line of fire now so he can get the full effect.  He's such an interesting fella...


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> I've heard of people getting their pets high, but it seems sort of cruel. Why would you want to do that?


Is it cruel when you smoke? I can see if you are forcing them to smoke than that is definately cruel, but if the dog/cat/lizard likes it than why not. My buddys dog loves to smoke, everytime we spark one up he comes and sits right in front of us and paws until we blow it in his face. This dog has actually bitten people because they wouldnt let it smoke.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 25, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> What if you were the dog... would you want to get messed up?


 
If "I" was the dog, I certainly would!   

You should never get anyone or thing high if they haven't agreed to it.  It's just not right.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 25, 2007)

> This dog has actually bitten people because they wouldnt let it smoke.



:holysheep:


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2007)

hey hey hey....what is goin on here about dogs and gettin high.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 25, 2007)

Ive heard of people gettin their animals high before. Ive never fed my pup a laced brownie or blown smoke in their faces but they do like to sit in our get high room while we smoke. Now whether they like the smoke and feeling or just want to be by us I have no idea. But they do love keeping us company while we are up in the clouds. One of them ate a baggie of mine full of the herb and was acting weird. Dang dogs are always gettin into something.
Also I wanted to let everyone know the October issue of High Times will be running a story called Pot and Pets. It describes the article like this " Does rover really enjoy reefer? Before offering the kind to your canine or kitty, read this report on the effects of THC on animals. Matt Ellis explores the psychological, medical and ethical issues involved with gettingyour pet high." 
 So pick up next months High Times and get some facts on this subject before doing it.


----------



## Pranic (Sep 25, 2007)

i get my one cat high all the time.. he likes it, the other cat i have doesn't so she just plays while me and honey get high


----------



## Mutt (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't think gettin animals high is right. What it does to us and what it does to them might be totally different.
If ya want your cat high give it catnip
Dogs are high on life....they don't need any help.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 26, 2007)

*Don't do it either. We have been pet owners our whole lives and have been smoking for over 25 years. Not once have we ever gotten a pet high and here is the reason why. Are you listening? If your pet ask you for a hit fine give him one but i dought your pet is speaking english.   Get what i'm saying? It's like me taking someone who doesn't get high and holding them down and blowing smoke in their face. Not cool at all. *


			
				Esahc87 said:
			
		

> haha no i dont wanna be cruel thats why i'm asking has any one ever done it?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

I admit I've done it.  I also gave my dog beer when I was 21 yrs old.  My poor pup was throwing up and I never felt so bad.


----------



## MrsBluntFullOfKush (Sep 26, 2007)

Well i blow shotguns to my puppies and they love it.....I was wonderin that too tho cuz they always choke more than me is it safe or do they just be high as all outside


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 26, 2007)

Ziggy, i dont think he likes it. But Marley on the other hand he likes it and you can tell, im smokeing now and he looking at me whinning. when i 1st got him he ate a couple leaves of my plant lol


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok this is a wild view on things.....catnip does just about the same thing for cats and its not considered cruel to give it to cats. My dog eats pot...i have had many a pissed off friend that left their bag sitting out while we were smoking and got it eaten. It is now well known by my friends that Marley (my dog) enjoys pot and will eat it, he also will come from any room in the house to the smoke room when he smells it. He could be asleep in his little doggie bed and we walk back to the back to smoke within 5 minutes he will pop in get in out face inhale a little smoke then leave. The only way I can explain it is he likes it. I have had pets that didnt like it at all my dog that passed a few years ago would sneeze and keep blowing out his nost if you tried to smoke around him (even in the same room) and was evident he didnt like it. So my point of view is if you have to hold the animals head and blow smoke in its face then thats unnessary and could probably be considered cruel. BUT if you got to keep your pet out the grow room because he would eat every bud and chew the stems to nothing, and when you smoke your pet is there trying to get in the line of fire blow him a gun gosh darnit. Michael Vick fighting dogs against each other and killing the losers is cruel blowing my dog a gun I wouldnt even put in the same class.


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Sep 26, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> yes I did for a very old dog we lost a couple years back....treated her just like I treat my self medically...
> 
> she liked it in brownies and we never forced it on her like blow'n it in her face and the such....
> 
> ...


 
Not an expert or a vet or anything but i have heard my eniter life that chocolate was bad for dogs and caused heart problems.


----------



## HGB (Sep 26, 2007)

gottagrow_420 said:
			
		

> Not an expert or a vet or anything but i have heard my eniter life that chocolate was bad for dogs and caused heart problems.



So have I but our vet said make her happy any way you can in the last part of her life  

without the weed we had to carry her outside to do her thing and with weed she could walk on her own  

It's not like she had brownies daily or the such just when she couldn't move about and needed pain relief


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 26, 2007)

Dogs can eat chocolate, just not cooking chocolate. If you give him a hoho, or a curly wurly or a kitkat it wont hurt them, unless he/she is given so much their stomach explodes. I only know this from working in a vet/ dog sitting service. And my dog has raided my munchie drawer on occasion, now we have to put a child proof lock on it. 
 Im just not sure animals would have the same receptors in their brain as we do that the cannabinoids work on when we get high. But animals do naturally produce endogenous cannabinoids which is one of the 3 general type of cannabinoids. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid#Endogenous_cannabinoids
 Looks like Ill have to do a little research on this subject just because you all got me curious now. And just so im clear here I do not get my dogs high, if they want to leave our smoking room they can and do. I dont force it on them, IMO it would be like getting a little kid high but like I said its my opinion. But I will do some looking around and fiind out the truth.


----------



## metalchick832 (Sep 26, 2007)

I know dogs that eat pot too.

But, my husband used to get his cat high when it was a kitten.  He doesn't do it anymore, but the cat now has VERY SEVERE breathing and allergy problems.

Also, about that post that says "the dog has bitten someone for not letting it get high" or something like that, all I could think of was "Dude, Where's My Car?" where that hippie dude's dog smokes his own pipe.  LOL... too funny!

The other thing that comes to mind is that movie where the old man is walking around with a boner and is knocking stuff off of the tables.  After they smoke some he looks down at his dog and his dog is all:  "Tell that ***** of yours to get in the kitchen and make me some blueberry pancakes!"  I can't remember what movie that was from, but that dog was a cool stoner!  LOL!

I do think that getting animals high is cruel.  I mean, it may have a different effect on them, but not only that, they can't tell you if they feel good or not.  If you get your dogs high because they "ask" for it, that's one thing, or if they eat it, that's another.  But, to blow smoke into the nose or mouth of an animal is kind of cruel.  They can't say no, and they can't say yes.  Besides that, as people, we make the concious decision to smoke or not to smoke.  Animals can't do that.  They are at the mercy of the people who own them.  

~Metalchick


----------



## jb247 (Sep 26, 2007)

Next month "High Times" is doing an article about this very subject...I'll give a summary after I read the article...not that it will be at all subjective...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## walter (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah i would pass on that one buddy


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Sep 27, 2007)

metalchick832 said:
			
		

> The other thing that comes to mind is that movie where the old man is walking around with a boner and is knocking stuff off of the tables. After they smoke some he looks down at his dog and his dog is all: "Tell that ***** of yours to get in the kitchen and make me some blueberry pancakes!" I can't remember what movie that was from, but that dog was a cool stoner! LOL!


Road Trip


----------



## louis (Sep 27, 2007)

thedutchmaster3 said:
			
		

> Is it cruel when you smoke? I can see if you are forcing them to smoke than that is definately cruel, but if the dog/cat/lizard likes it than why not. My buddys dog loves to smoke, everytime we spark one up he comes and sits right in front of us and paws until we blow it in his face. This dog has actually bitten people because they wouldnt let it smoke.



You've got a lizard high?  That would be trippy, although I personally wouldn't do that to a lizard.  You know the tingly feeling you get all across your skin?  What does a lizard feel?  I say stick to the mammals...  As for a dog biting people, if MY dog ever bites anyone for anything other then self or territorial defense, it's time for that dog to sleep for a very long time....


----------



## Mutt (Sep 27, 2007)

Reptiles are very sensitive creatures. I've owned
Iguanas, Chameleon, bearded dragon
and currently own a python.
It's like growing MJ...they need a perfect environment. So smoke is a nono with them.
Now I did have one of my iguana chow my whole pot plant to a nub once grrrr...Not sure if it got high or not...they are pretty lazy on there own.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 27, 2007)

*Last time i'm coming in here because it really pisses me off you guys getting your animals high.  *

*What is the freaking purpose?*

*Does it make you feel better?*

*Does it make you laugh knowing that your causing harm to your pet? *

*Like i said before if your pet ask you for a hit fine give him one but i dought any of your pets are speaking english. I can only hope that one day one of your kids comes home crying because some Ahole held him or her down and blew pot smoke in thier faces. RANT OVER!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2007)

metalchick832 said:
			
		

> I do think that getting animals high is cruel. I mean, it may have a different effect on them, but not only that, they can't tell you if they feel good or not. If you get your dogs high because they "ask" for it, that's one thing, or if they eat it, that's another. But, to blow smoke into the nose or mouth of an animal is kind of cruel. They can't say no, and they can't say yes. Besides that, as people, we make the concious decision to smoke or not to smoke. Animals can't do that. They are at the mercy of the people who own them.


 
What about unborn babies Metalchick?  They don't ask for it either, but it's okay to smoke lots of pot while pregnant?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!
mmmmkkk
This thread just took a turn...I'm out as well. I'll just stick with the hot chick thread.


----------



## metalchick832 (Sep 27, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What about unborn babies Metalchick? They don't ask for it either, but it's okay to smoke lots of pot while pregnant?


 
:holysheep:   Who said I smoke "lots of pot" while I'm pregnant?  I smoke a couple of bowls a day to ward off morning sickness and so that I can eat.  And, after doing careful research, I have found out that babies in the womb are not "getting high" off of thier mother's habits.  

Besides that, an unborn baby CAN tell you what they want and don't want.  I quit smoking cigarettes because my body began to reject it.  I would throw up every time I tried to light up.  Many women experience this.  Their bodies tell them what they can and can't handle.  As long as my body doesn't want food (which is VITAL to the unborn baby's development) I will keep on smoking pot a couple of times a day in low doses to make sure I can eat and sustain my pregnancy.  The goal is for a healthy baby.  I don't think that two small bowls of pot a day while the fetus is less than 6 months developed will hurt it.  My midwife agrees.

~Metalchick


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 27, 2007)

metalchick832 said:
			
		

> And, after doing careful research, I have found out that babies in the womb are not "getting high" off of thier mother's habits.


*Sorry but are you serious.   Last time i checked the blood that is in your body flows through your babies body thus he or she is getting the THC. Have you ever seen a crack baby? I suppose that wan't caused by the mother smoking crack right?  Trust me your baby weather you wanna believe it or not is getting that THC. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 27, 2007)

*Hey MC here is some info you might find interesting about smoking bud during pregnancy. http://www.babycenter.com/400_is-it-safe-to-smoke-marijuana-during-pregnancy_505155_1000.bc?Ad=com.bc.common.AdInfo%401d95d7d*


----------



## metalchick832 (Sep 27, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sorry but are you serious.  Last time i checked the blood that is in your body flows through your babies body thus he or she is getting the THC. Have you ever seen a crack baby? I suppose that wan't caused by the mother smoking crack right? Trust me your baby weather you wanna believe it or not is getting that THC. *


 
Recent studies of babies in the womb have shown that before six months of development, when the brain really starts to make it's final connections to the rest of the system, smoking pot has little to no effect on the fetus.  Once the baby reaches about six months of gestation, the brain begins to make it's final connections to the lungs, heart, kidneys, and other vital organs.  Until this point, the baby's brain is really nothing but a series of small electrical impulses that are connected to the arms and legs.  The baby does not develop the things needed for memory, focus, concentration, or even coordinated movement until that time.

And, on that same page on babycenter.com is this:  "First, there is absolutely no epidemiological evidence for it, i.e. no bodies, to support the idea that marijuana use is as risky as tobacco use. Second, this is about "birth defects," and millions of women have smoked tobacco through their pregnancies, and the only proven consequence is a lower average birth weight. There are probably other problems, but given the huge population involved, they were obviously not very severe. Consequently, all that can be said is that marijuana use during pregnancy may pose some risk, but the consequences have not been observed in the general population in large enough numbers to have been detected In order for marijuana and tobacco users to "inhale comparable amounts of carcinogens" there would have to be a precise correlation between the average number of each type of cigarettes smoked, times the amount of carcinogen for the average smoker of each, times the absorption rate for the average smoker of each. Too many variables." 
 

That is pretty much what most doctors and midwives who are well informed will tell you.  There is no REAL evidence for either opinion to be supported. 

Yes, the blood flow in your body does pass to the fetus.  What most people don't realize, however, is that the placenta also acts a filter, allowing only MINIMAL amounts of harmful chemicals to penetrate.  The reason so many women have problems with cigarettes is because the placenta is unable to filter out things such as arsenic, and other harmful additives that are in cigarette smoke.  The same applies with "crack babies"... what does cocaine usually contain?  Ether!  What does crack contain?  Cocaine and baking soda.  Therefore, again, the placenta is unable to use it's natural ability to filter harmful natural poisons because ETHER IS AN UNNATURAL ADDITIVE!!

And no, I'm not dense.  I understand that the baby will still recieve a nominal amount of THC.  This, however, DOES NOT GET THE BABY ITSELF HIGH!!!  Because of the fact that a fetus's brain is NOT fully developed, it lacks the ability to recieve THC in the same fashion that an adult would.

This being said, I'd like to mention that this forum is CERTAINLY not one where we should attack another's lifestyle.  WE ARE ALL CRIMINALS... I have seen numerous posts where someone has asked whether or not it's okay to smoke while you're pregnant... opinion will ALWAYS vary on this subject, and there is no reason to debate it further.  We should all stick to running our OWN lives.  I didn't ask for input on how I treat my body while I'm pregnant.

That being said:  I'm done with this.  It's my choice, and I will quit when my midwife says it's time to.  Otherwise, this post is about PETS... Let's keep it that way.

~Metalchick


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think this thread got wayyy out of hand...


----------



## SFC (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, I am guilty of shotgunning my pets in the past. But I am older,and wiser now,and I know it is wring. If for no other reason than they didn't get to choose, I did. Savvy?  The dog, never seemed to really mind, but that don't mean he didn't. The cats were always liable to scratch you pretty good, so that tells me they were not "down". 

Now if you really want to have some fun. Catch a housefly,and place it under a glass. Keep blowing smoke into it. They get tore right up LMAO. I had one get so high it flipped over,and started laying eggs. Once they are stoned you can take the glass off of them, they cannot fly anyway LOL.


----------



## metalchick832 (Sep 27, 2007)

The Star said:
			
		

> Now if you really want to have some fun. Catch a housefly,and place it under a glass. Keep blowing smoke into it. They get tore right up LMAO. I had one get so high it flipped over,and started laying eggs. Once they are stoned you can take the glass off of them, they cannot fly anyway LOL.


 
LMFAO!  OMG!  :banana: 

That is good to know actually.  My daughter just caught a baby frog the other day and we have been having to feed him dead crickets.  He will only eat them if they are still warm, so if he doesn't see them then he won't eat them that day, and we have lost a cricket for no good reason.  At least this way I know the fly will be a nice warm meal for him and it won't be able to fly away!  LOL... Thanks for that one!

I wouldn't have thought that flies can't get high though... From what I understand we share a good portion of our DNA and brain function with flies, so I guess it shouldn't be surprising that they can get stoned if we can!

~Metalchick


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont intentionaly get my dog high but i can not leave a bud or stalk within his reach without him eating it. If you put a stalk near his nose he will wake from a dead sleep, grab the stalk eat it and pass out again. I dont know weather or not he likes to get "high" or even if he does, but he does sit right beside me everytime i light up, and he eats bud or stalk every chance he gets.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 30, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> Dogs can eat chocolate, just not cooking chocolate.



My good friend's dog died just a few months ago after eating a whole bag of hershey kisses...


----------



## Siccmade (Oct 1, 2007)

i had like a little over a quarter of this sack one time... i went to the store and baught a blunt skin... i started breaking the weed up... and then i rolled it up... i had dropped a nice nug on the ground... (this is brick weed..)  and my dog ate it up in the blink of an eye.. i didnt notice what she ate yet.. but when i started looking for my bud.. i was like ***.. i look over and she ate all her food and was passed out.. i was so pissed when i realized what she did.. 

besides that.. my dog always sits in the corner when we smoke.. i think she likes it... she hasnt ate my plant yet.. but i know she knows what it is.. she goes up and smells it all the time..

also i herd isnt cat nip like weed for pets?


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish we had all the answers,
 But we can use our brains. I have watched my cat react to catnip, and I swear if he could roll it and smoke it he would. I mean I give him a small pile of it and he chows it, rolls in it, and then slams into walls-no joke.
  Don't try to tell me that it isn't natural for critters to desire MJ. Maybe you forget how fast a deer will munch your grow. I've seen squirrels ripped on the stuff, and got to admit I never laughed so hard in my life.
BUT, I would never force it on a critter period. That would be cruel and to repeat what was so wisely said, If your critter asks up front than that's a different story.
 Dogs and cats are often given meds that are the same as what we use, only in smaller portions. I learned that my cat is diabetic, but before that, when I didn't know, he was telling me in his way that he needed help. Sounds weird I know, but he kept licking my hands and arms. It would really get on my nerves. Then when I mentioned it to my vet, he said my cat was diabetic and going for the medication that would come through my skin since I'm diabetic also and take insulin. Animals are not that stupid, I mean some are goofy like humans and some seem so very smart it blows you away.
  I say if your critter snarfs it by his own choice, then he just made it pretty clear that he wanted it.
 Lastly, critters got enough problems with  just keeping their butts clean, and living with the fact that they got to use their tongues for that is more than enough to probably push them over the edge a tad, leave them alone.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 1, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> My good friend's dog died just a few months ago after eating a whole bag of hershey kisses...


 
I guess I should of explained more. I tried saying, if you would have quoted the whole sentence that dogs can eat chocolate and not die, unless in big quantities such as a whole bag of kisses. Im sure the giant ball of foil that the dog ate to played a part in him dieing. But every dog is different, I use to work with a 150 dogs a day and Ive seen alot of dogs eat chocolate in small amounts without getting sick or dieing, Ive also seen dogs get sick from eating it to. Just like humans their stomachs act like ours they can get very sick from eating a whole bag of herseys kisses as we would probably get a tiny bit of a tummy ache if we ate a whole bag. My old boxers use to eat chocolate everyday and never once got sick, my pits I have now eat it once in awhile and dont get sick. They also make chocolate doggy snacks now to.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Lastly, critters got enough problems with just keeping their butts clean, and living with the fact that they got to use their tongues for that is more than enough to probably push them over the edge a tad, leave them alone.


 

:spit:

Muahahahahahahhaha!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to add something....when I now look back at it through memories then maybe I was not being kind....I had a buddy pop round mine with some Mary and as we sat in my living room smoking it he noticed I had a budgie, he said did you know if you blow the smoke on a budgie it will get it stoned, so being only 18 at the time and ripped, I started giving my budgie blow backs, nothing happened at all.....as we sat watching TV my buddy started laughing, I said whats up with you, he pointed to my budgie....my budgie was still clasped to its perch but hanging upside down fast asleep lmao, I know it isnt funny, but then again it is funny, ive grown a lot wiser and being 18 seems such a long time ago now, I wouldnt do it again lol


----------



## allovher (Oct 1, 2007)

My friend had this dog that I just loathed. Don't ask why but this dog would F with me and I just couldnt stand it. So one day I bought a 1/2lb chocolate bar and I come into the room and the basta'd ate it all, the little silver foil was on the ground with teeth marks in it. But he lived


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a good article on dogs + chocolate:

http://www.dogownersdigest.com/news/library/chocolate-dog-poisoning.shtml

Like the article says, small amounts are not lethal but it's still a bad idea.  I personally wouldn't want to feed my dog chocolate because of the known health hazard any more than I would want to start drinking rubbing alchohol to see how much I can ingest without going blind.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 1, 2007)

My cat loves weed. If I leaving it sitting out, he'll chew on dried buds. I've noticed he doesnt like fire or sparks from lighters, kinda freaks him out. Think he was abused before, bc we picked him up at an animal shelter, so he was really mean, scared and timid for a while. I never forced him to get high tho. That's a little mean, imo.

I blow in his face lightly sometimes tho- he likes it. He comes out of hiding to come sit with me if he smells it burning. So.. I'm inclined to say my cat likes the weed. He even sleeps by my growing plants in the closet sometimes =)


----------



## Esahc87 (Oct 1, 2007)

i think yuor thinking of road trip great movie


----------



## Pranic (Oct 1, 2007)

i know many animals that like some reef and i know some that don't.

i think they are like us in a way... some of us smoke... some of us don't..

besides aren't we just big animals anyway


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 2, 2007)

The way I see it is that you are comparing your genetic make up to that of something that you really know nothing about. True you can tell when your animal is happy and when it is not, But can you actually distinguish when your animal is uncomfortable? I hear people say "My dog loves to get high" all of the time.

The fact is, that you do not know what your pet thinks and I think that it is irresponsible to assume that you know.

Ok....Here I go. I just had this thought. All organisms on this planet have a self defense mechanism of or to a sort, right? I do not see animals tearing down marijuana plants to feed.

You might takr this in to consideration when thinking your pet LOVES to get high. It might actrually be toxic to your pet and the mellow acting animal is suffering from some sort of toxicity.

Do some reaserch on plants and see what you came up with....I don't know for a fact but this is an opinion I will stick by. Like it was said in an earlier post "Why would you make someone / something do something against thier will"

 You can not tell me that you know your animal loves to smoke weed becouse you don't actually know!

Give your pets a break and let them live their own lives considering that it is so restricted as it is. You would not try to force some one else to smoke weed then why would you force your animal to smoke weed?

I have seen people do thid before and you know what the dog does? He shutters and shakes his head trying to get away from it.....If you force your pet to get high, then I think you are no better then some one who sells crack!

Thats just my 2 cents (stricktly my own opinion).  Sorry I kinda had to vent for a sec


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 2, 2007)

To put it in laymen terms, my dog has never looked me in the eyes and said "can I hit that shirt?".


----------

